# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CAD, CAM và các tiện ích >  Fusion 360

## thaodaitu

phần mềm CAD CAM  miễn phí  cho mọi người
https://youtu.be/7q-BrCcoo04

----------

